# Tired of your bullshit, utorrent



## GHANMI (Apr 4, 2014)

So, I'm being idiot enough to still use µtorrent, that stinking pile of crap. Back in 2012, it actually used to work, but with the recent updates, it kept getting increasingly shitty, until some point during this year, with the 3.xx versions.
If it wasn't a torrent with thousands of seeders, I mean with things like 30~50 seeders, it would hang on the "Connecting to peers" status, for days. No server check will do anything to help it (and actually other torrents downloaded in the mean time, or using another shitty torrent client for that same torrent, it actually begins downloading).

I begun suspecting it was on purpose...
I mean there was that toolbar in the top taunting me and saying: "This is taking forever. Ensure faster download speeds with GenericShittyAdware" with a big "Install Now" button that's overlapping the actual interface.

But now, the unthinkable happened.
I got a notification as if I finished downloading some torrent file.. only with a name I don't know and a "Buy Now". I clicked on it (well, it's the wrong thing to do), as I was puzzled.






The fucking thing actually went full adware mode, after another automatic update (earlier this week the new update won't let me download anything! -I checked the configuration and the download tests).
It won't even let me check the torrent list, even when I add new ones.
I recall the earlier versions had a "shop" under the sidebar. From which you could open the shop or go back to the torrent list.
Here? Nope. No such switch. No way to toggle off the piss-yellow bar.
No way to close the shopping web page that opened suddenly.
A second later, and it opens a few pop-ups in both web navigators!

I uninstalled it at once.
And I recommend you do all the same.
µtorrent became an adware.

Anyone knows of any better torrent clients?


----------



## Necron (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, if it was fine before, try getting those builds.
I personally use Vuze (ex azureus) and no problems.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

You can literally turn all these ads off. All of them.

Set the following to False in Advanced Settings:

offers.left_rail_offer_enabled
offers.sponsored_torrent_offer_enabled
offers.content_offer_autoexec
gui.show_plus_upsell
gui.show_notorrents_node
bt.enable_pulse
Then press F8 to hide Feature Content and you're done.


Necron said:


> Well, if it was fine before, try getting those builds. I personally use Vuze (ex azureus) and no problems.


I remember using Azureus. Then I found uTorrent and never turned back.


----------



## PityOnU (Apr 4, 2014)

I use uTorrent all time with no problems.

Out of the box it displays ads, but you can turn them all off using advanced options. They have to support themselves somehow, mate.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2014)

I tried using BitTorrent way back when, and I got 3 BSOD in less than half an hour. I uninstalled it and installed uTorrent. Haven't turned back since.


----------



## Kayot (Apr 4, 2014)

I use uTorrent 3.0 Build 25460. I would be using Transmission, but the Windows version sucks.

I stopped updating uTorrent when it went to Adware.


----------



## TwilightWarrior (Apr 4, 2014)

Chill, utorrent is life.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 4, 2014)

Anyone knows of a good version pre-Adware?


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Apr 4, 2014)

I use a seedbox now so I don't need to bother with torrent clients


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

uTorrent 3.0 is ad-free, but you'll be missing out on protocol updates. It's a gajizillion times easier to just disable the ads and enjoy an up-to-date uTorrent installation. You can make it as clean and neat as you want - my uTorrent has practically nothing enabled other than Devices, the torrents list and the bottom status tabs.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2014)

Are there somewhat safe/secure ways of using this program to download, uh, torrents?


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Are there somewhat safe/secure ways of using this program to download, uh, torrents?


Technically the traffic can be encrypted, but nothing on the Internet is 100% safe or secure.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Technically the traffic can be encrypted, but nothing on the Internet is 100% safe or secure.


 

Fair enough, just thought I'd inquire about that


----------



## ineverwipe (Apr 4, 2014)

Hmm i use BitTorrent. Only had blue screen once and that was because of an iffy torrent that I should have never tried.

Haven't had any other problems as long as I stick with reliable torrents (ones with tons of seeds and positive comments). But I am running great anti malware and av programs as well so that could be a factor


----------



## Costello (Apr 4, 2014)

Transmission Daemon is the baboozle


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, just thought I'd inquire about that


I have the luxury of living in a country in which the authorities are technologically illiterate so I never had a problem with torrenting with absolutely no safety measures at all and frankly I don't know anyone who's ever ran into any issues, but the best bet for you guys is probably VPN. Then again, paying a subscription fee for being able to pirate is sort of counter-productive in my opinion, you might as well go legit and support content creators.


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 4, 2014)

Use uTorrent 2.2 (Stable)


----------



## slingblade1170 (Apr 4, 2014)

utorrent is working well for me also, i get 3-4mpbs downloads.


----------



## aireca (Apr 4, 2014)

This proves that people complain because of ignorance, you can disable all adware on uTorrent, the advanced options are there for you to use. But Still i recommend maximum 3.3.1 because other superior versions are banned on some anime websites.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2014)

Like Costy said, Transmission.
Or use the original Bittorrent, it's pretty good.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Apr 4, 2014)

I stopped using uTorrent a long time ago.

These days I use qBittorent.


----------



## Necron (Apr 4, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I remember using Azureus. Then I found uTorrent and never turned back.


I haven't had any problems, so I see no reason to change it.


----------



## Dork (Apr 4, 2014)

jonthedit said:


> Use uTorrent 2.2 (Stable)


 
This guy gets it.


----------



## GHANMI (Apr 4, 2014)

aireca said:


> This proves that people complain because of ignorance, you can disable all adware on uTorrent, the advanced options are there for you to use. But Still i recommend maximum 3.3.1 because other superior versions are banned on some anime websites.


 

Hey, don't be too harsh. I mean, a torrent client stopping working all of a sudden as a torrent client, with the ads obstructing its basic functionnality, is pretty unexpected.. and unpleasant.
Please Understand. 
(your remark about sites banning the ulterior versions is spot-on, might be the reason, but that would be not just the anime sites)



DinohScene said:


> Like Costy said, Transmission.
> Or use the original Bittorrent, it's pretty good.


 
Transmission-QT seems pretty interesting. I'll give it a try


----------



## Gahars (Apr 4, 2014)

So are ads the modern equivalent of scurvy for today's pirates?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 4, 2014)

Gahars said:


> So are ads the modern equivalent of scurvy for today's pirates?


Well, I'm not sure. To fight scurvy, you eat fruits, but in a lot of ads out there, you see fruits being eaten. Just... not nearly as pleasant as you would think.


----------



## jonthedit (Apr 4, 2014)

So why does no one use BitTorrent anyway?


----------



## gifi4 (Apr 4, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with uTorrent.
My version of uTorrent (3.4.1 beta) runs better than the supposed 'ultimate' version 2.2.
A little configuration and all the problems are solved.

I use 3.4.1 on private trackers despite the client being frowned upon. I've never had an issue with seeding or downloading.

The only issue is youTorrent.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Apr 4, 2014)

Edit


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 4, 2014)

I have 3.2.3 and the ONLY "ad" on my screen is in the bottom left corner just saying "upgrade to utorrent pro". I stopped upgrading mainly because I have never found a need to, I get fantastic download rates as is.

utorrent, like many programs, are often hindered the most by incompetence of the user, not the program itself. If you set utorrent up properly it works just peachy perfect. I've never had a problem with it and I use it very, very, very often.


----------



## calmwaters (Apr 4, 2014)

People still download torrents? Wow. I haven't used my program in ages. I've got great access to physical items for great prices. But I love the Metroid Prime Trilogy so (and that Ben 10 game is pretty cool too). And I won't forget the Power Rangers; see, there's some good stuff available.


----------



## DJPlace (Apr 4, 2014)

i found this torrent client called BitLord it's the best torrent thing i have ever found in my life!! try it once and see if you like it or not.


----------



## enarky (Apr 4, 2014)

rtorrent4lyfe! 

I kind of miss utorrents tagging functionality, though.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm still on 1.8.2. Apparently it was all downhill after this release.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Apr 4, 2014)

I use bittorrent, I get very few ads, but not that big thingy. o.o


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 4, 2014)

OMG UTORRENT WORST PROGRAM EVER LOOK AT ALL THOSE ADS


----------



## duffmmann (Apr 5, 2014)

I've never seen an ad or any of the like on utorrent, maybe something else already on your computer made that stuff pop up to begin with within the utorrent client.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 5, 2014)

duffmmann said:


> I've never seen an ad or any of the like on utorrent, maybe something else already on your computer made that stuff pop up to begin with within the utorrent client.


When uTorrent updated to 3.0 (or whatever it was that included the ads) they were on by default for me. Thanks to some fiddling around I did from instructions I found through google, I don't have any ads.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm still on 2.2.1


----------



## Arras (Apr 5, 2014)

Dark S. said:


> This guy gets it.







I don't really see your point.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Apr 5, 2014)

Whenever you are about to download/install an update, you should ask yourself: is there anything in this update that I want or need, such as a security fix or an interesting new feature? If not, don't update.

Also, you should probably use Deluge, as someone else already mentioned. It is open source, lightweight, there are no ads and it is whitelisted on all respectable trackers. http://deluge-torrent.org/


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 5, 2014)

I always used bittorrent, no issues with it.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 5, 2014)

I've use uTorrent (currently on 3.3.1, it hasn't asked me to update yet...). I have the featured side bar thing disabled and found how to disable the small adbar on top. Haven't had any issues since.

Though the only complaint I do have is uTorrent sometimes takes to long to close. It hangs the shutdown process of my computer sometimes where it shows the force shutdown dialog for a few seconds before finally shutting down. It's annoying...Anyone else had this problem and/or know a way of getting uTorrent to close faster?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 5, 2014)

Apache Thunder said:


> I've use uTorrent (currently on 3.3.1, it hasn't asked me to update yet...). I have the featured side bar thing disabled and found how to disable the small adbar on top. Haven't had any issues since.
> 
> Though the only complaint I do have is uTorrent sometimes takes to long to close. It hangs the shutdown process of my computer sometimes where it shows the force shutdown dialog for a few seconds before finally shutting down. It's annoying...Anyone else had this problem and/or know a way of getting uTorrent to close faster?


Same thing happens to me. I usually exit uTorrent then shutdown my computer because it seems quicker that way. Maybe if I didn't have 48 torrents at the moment...


----------



## Apache Thunder (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah I probably have like 20+ old torrents listed inside uTorrent. I could remove their entries, but it's certainly easier to sift through them from uTorrent then look for something I downloaded long time ago by going to the downloads folder as I got more stuff in there then was I downloaded with just uTorrent. I have a few large torrents that are stored on a different drive due to limited freespace (at the time I had downloaded them anyways), so I would end up forgetting where they were (or entirely forget I even had them) if I didn't see them listed in uTorrent anymore. 

I may just end up not having uTorrent start with windows anymore. On average I only actively torrent something maybe once or twice a week.

My DSL is too ***ty for me to seed anything long term. If I allowed uTorrent to upload using all my upload bandwidth, it would cripple download speeds for everyone in the house including me. God I ***king hate DSL. Wish my parent didn't mess up and let the bill get too high on the fiber internet we used to have. That kicked so much *** when we had it.


----------



## ulua (Apr 5, 2014)

I personally use qBitTorrent. HIGHLY recommended.


----------



## Qtis (Apr 5, 2014)

Transmission. Best. Client. Ever. 

On the other hand, I don't use torrents that much due to not needing to download Linux distros anymore.


----------



## lemonkeyface (Apr 6, 2014)

ima second the others that said it: stick to uTorrent but customize the settings to remove ads and optimize speed for your bandwidth OR recommend you Deluge: http://deluge-torrent.org/. however, much like any other client, you need to optimize.


----------



## Ryo_kun (Apr 6, 2014)

So I'm using an earlier version (I forgot the exact version but it's 2.xx)
Is there any particular drawback?


----------



## lemonkeyface (Apr 6, 2014)

Ryo_kun said:


> So I'm using an earlier version (I forgot the exact version but it's 2.xx)
> Is there any particular drawback?


 
a few security breaches which are mostly DHT-related and of course there's a few engine parts missing from the future releases. some trackers may refuse you and thus inhibit download speeds, but they're very limited and generally only on the more popular torrents, in which case other allowing trackers would provide enough for adequate download speed.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 7, 2014)

BT Transmission, lightweight, works like a charm and incredibly simple.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transmission_(BitTorrent_client)


----------



## Icealote (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You can literally turn all these ads off. All of them.
> 
> Set the following to False in Advanced Settings:
> 
> ...


 

I did this and I'm experiencing amazing download speeds of up to 3mb which is more than I'd ever imagined (used to sit at 500kB/s even when the limiter isn't on). Thank god those ads are gone. It kept showing ads if I like Asian or Russian girls


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 30, 2014)

Icealote said:


> I did this and I'm experiencing amazing download speeds of up to 3mb which is more than I'd ever imagined (used to sit at 500kB/s even when the limiter isn't on). Thank god those ads are gone. It kept showing ads if I like Asian or Russian girls


Are you saying you _don't_ like Asian or Russian girls? Racist.


----------



## blinkzane (Apr 30, 2014)

people who break utorrent shouldn't be torrenting.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 30, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Are you saying you _don't_ like Asian or Russian girls? Racist.


 

 I was expecting



Spoiler


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Apr 30, 2014)

Icealote said:


> I was expecting
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


That'd be kind of redundant, because 22% of Russians are technically Russian _and _Asian. Geography.


----------



## Icealote (Apr 30, 2014)

Pedeadstrian said:


> That'd be kind of redundant, because 22% of Russians are technically Russian _and _Asian. Geography.


 

Thanks. I did not know that. Learn something new every day.


----------



## McHaggis (Apr 30, 2014)

Costello said:


> Transmission Daemon is the baboozle


Transmission Daemon running on a NAS with the web interface enabled ftw. Add torrents from anywhere in the world.


----------



## Jayro (Apr 30, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> You can literally turn all these ads off. All of them.
> 
> Set the following to False in Advanced Settings:
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for this, I was getting tired of this adware shit too.


----------



## Flame (Apr 30, 2014)

I just want to say:

Thank you from the Linux community for seeding our OS's.

but i dont get it why use uTorrent if you in the Linux world? Transmission is the best.


----------



## Abcdfv (May 5, 2014)

I used utorrent back in the 2.0 days, but I've made a permanent switch to tixati. Just as lightweight as utorrent used to be, and has never given me an issue. It's got an intuitive interface as well.


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 5, 2014)

I use Deluge.
I stopped using uTorrent ages ago. It was slow, it was full of ads, and every update would wipe my settings.


----------



## longernohuman (May 5, 2014)

I'm using 1.8.4 without any issues.


----------



## Jiehfeng (May 5, 2014)

http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Sponsored-Ads-from-uTorrent
^This really works.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (May 6, 2014)

I've switched to qBittorrent for a while now which is like the new uTorrent without any ads.

Vuze had too many crap I didn't need and wasn't lightweight so it didn't suit me anyway.


----------



## SomeWeirdSin (Jul 24, 2014)

You can actually use the free version of utorrent to torrent utorrentpro.  The pro version doesn't have the ads.


----------



## Abcdfv (Jul 24, 2014)

SomeWeirdSin said:


> You can actually use the free version of utorrent to torrent utorrentpro. The pro version doesn't have the ads.


 
What exactly where you doing when you came across an almost 3 month old dead thread? I'm honestly confused by how necros like this happen.

It's already been discussed how to make standard utorrent ad-free in this thread anyway.


----------



## SomeWeirdSin (Jul 24, 2014)

Abcdfv said:


> What exactly where you doing when you came across an almost 3 month old dead thread? I'm honestly confused by how necros like this happen.
> 
> It's already been discussed how to make standard utorrent ad-free in this thread anyway.


 

I came across the thread, read it, and saw that no one had said anything about utorrentpro.  I made my post, and if it helps even one person then it was worth it.  Just trying to be helpful my man.  Sorry if it bothered you


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 25, 2014)

I personally run QBittorrent myself, but I also run Linux


----------



## Plstic (Jul 25, 2014)

I use libtorrent but that's because I have a seedbox .


----------



## vayanui8 (Jul 25, 2014)

I recently swapped to deluge due to an issue with utorrent connecting on a private tracker and its been working well for me.


----------



## SomeWeirdSin (Jul 25, 2014)

And just like that, the thread is alive again! hahaha


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

For the first time ever I'm rolling back uTorrent to an earlier version - 3.4.2 introduced one huge unremovable ad. I suggest refraining from updating your uTorrent before this crap is officially gone - I've looked through the advanced settings and haven't found a way to disable it yet.

EDIT: Nevermind, ads removed once more - all hail uTorrent!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> For the first time ever I'm rolling back uTorrent to an earlier version - 3.4.2 introduced one huge unremovable ad. I suggest refraining from updating your uTorrent before this crap is officially gone - I've looked through the advanced settings and haven't found a way to disable it yet.


 
Wait wut 

Not sure if you can tell, but I'm on 3.4.2 and...



Spoiler: No ads here, boss


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Wait wut
> 
> Not sure if you can tell, but I'm on 3.4.2 and...


That's odd. I can't seem to get rid of the huge Bittorrent Bundles homescreen, any tips? I've already gone through the usual ads-disabling routine.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 1, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> That's odd. I can't seem to get rid of the huge Bittorrent Bundles homescreen, any tips? I've already gone through the usual ads-disabling routine.


 
On the left, with the "Bundles" text, just right click and there will be an option to disable. AFAIK, you can do that with all the items on the GUI now.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> On the left, with the "Bundles" text, just right click and there will be an option to disable. AFAIK, you can do that with all the items on the GUI now.


I've just rolled back - I'll re-update and tell you if it worked. Herp-a-derp, I'm so used to using the advanced settings that I didn't even check the GUI ones. 

*EDIT:* Huh... a fresh installation had unremovable ads... now that I've updated from 3.2.3 to 3.4.2, the ads are gone. Okay, that's weird. Accusation retracted. 

*EDIT2:* Apparently content upsell cannot be disabled in 3.4.2, but I assume there's a loophole here - settings transfer from 3.2.3, so they're still disabled if you update. The offending new setting is offers.featured_content_url, by the way - at least that's where the stupid Bundles content resides.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 1, 2014)

I just use qBittorrent, download the video, delete from the app and close it.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 1, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> I just use qBittorrent, download the video, delete from the app and close it.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 1, 2014)

xxNathanxx said:


> Whenever you are about to download/install an update, you should ask yourself: is there anything in this update that I want or need, such as a security fix or an interesting new feature? If not, don't update.
> 
> Also, you should probably use Deluge, as someone else already mentioned. It is open source, lightweight, there are no ads and it is whitelisted on all respectable trackers. http://deluge-torrent.org/


 
Wisest post I've seen in a long time, exactly true. 'If it ain't broken, don't fix it'


----------



## Arras (Sep 1, 2014)

Yeah, I use qbittorrent now too because the latest uTorrent didn't work with a private tracker and I couldn't be arsed to rollback it. Works pretty much the same but without ads and a bit uglier UI.


----------



## VashTS (Sep 13, 2014)

n00bs using uTorrent. 

xdcc/usenet ftw for evz


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 18, 2014)

longernohuman said:


> try this file please and see if it stops at 15.5% or not:


 



> "Warez" - ROMs, WADs & ISOs
> 
> "Warez" is an internet term used to describe copyrighted software, game, film, music and data piracy.
> 
> ...


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Sep 18, 2014)

gifi4 said:


>


 
This was a great game for its time but playing it now, it just feels so stale, repetitive and boring. Nevertheless, it looks graphically nice on the Original Xbox.


----------

